# Need to download Dev C++ on linux



## jameste1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello i need to download dev c++ on linux but its not downloading because i think its only compatible with winxp


----------



## jameste1 (Mar 23, 2008)

please i need help


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

just use GCC, you can't make win32 binaries with linux anyway


----------



## jameste1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok whats gcc im sorry im new to this crowd


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

gcc is the GNU C and C++ compiler. At the command prompt type in "gcc -v" it should dump the version, etc. to the screen. If the system can't find gcc, you will have to install it. It comes with Linux, it is what the kernel is compiled with. Also type in "g++ -v", but it (I believe) is the exactly the same program. gcc/g++ differentiates between .c and .cpp source files by the file suffix.

There is a version gcc that is compatible with windows. You will have to go to cygwin.com and install their "unix" development system. Cygwin is actually quite a good development system that is free.


----------

